# Got some Middleweights now



## Strings-n-Spokes (Oct 13, 2009)

Finally got a front rack for the Jaguar.  The Spaceliner showed up in the mail to.


----------



## higgs1 (Oct 13, 2009)

Beautiful lineup there. I love that Spaceliner.


----------



## pedal alley (Oct 13, 2009)

you finaly got a Schwinn front rack. sweet !
the JETSONS bicycle looks clea,.BTW...
i'm thinking about building a store&lock
in the Billings area.good investment, i'd say.


----------



## mruiz (Oct 15, 2009)

*Nice start*

That is how I started, now got 30. Their is no vacin, you got bit.
 Mitch


----------

